# Extraction time



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

I have been wondering for a while, when I read espresso recipes people they often say 24-27 seconds. Does this time refer to the moment that the brew button is pressed? the time when you first see coffee? Or when it first hits the cup?

Jack

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Jackabb said:


> I have been wondering for a while, when I read espresso recipes people they often say 24-27 seconds. Does this time refer to the moment that the brew button is pressed? the time when you first see coffee? Or when it first hits the cup?
> 
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Generally from the time you hit the switch for the pump to go, as thats when water first hits the coffee. Can increase if people include pre-infusion time which can be anywhere from 4-15 seconds additional.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it's a pump, it timed from when the button is pressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

L

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

